# African Butterfly Fish, Dragon Goby



## NPMIKOLE (Apr 18, 2011)

Whats up everyone so i have been wanting to get a african butterfly fish. does anyone know any thing about them? ive done some research on them but every little bit helps. also i have a dragon goby i got from a friend who has another one that is about 13 inches. i have him in a 20 gallon for now but plan on upgrading to a 55 atleast. as with the butterfly fish ive done research on the goby but the more i know about him the better off he will be.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

the butterfly fish is a really neat fish. as you already know hes a surface swimmer. naturally they eat a lot of insects, in the tank they will eat just about any flake and freeze dried foods. my best recommendation with him is to keep a tight lid on the tank, they can be jumpers. also if adding any fish in the future make sure you stay away from fin nippers like barbs because the butterfly has long fins and tends to attract attention from more aggressive/curious fish.

as for the goby they are equally interesting.
dragon gobies are naturally brackish water fish. they CAN live in fresh water but so you know they are naturally found in brackish water areas. lots of gobies stay small but the dragons get pretty big. i think they max out at over 20''. im sure in the tank they will be a bit smaller. theyre kind of like algae eaters from what ive observed. they tend to be very active but stick to the substrate and cling to glass and decorations in the tank.
as far as temp goes its pretty much in the mid to high 70's. i cant tell you about water parameters off hand, or if theyre sensitive fish. but they get larger, are very active and should leave other larger inhabitants in the tank alone.

if adding him with your butterfly it should be an okay mix.

mind you that a 55, although much better is still only 12 inches wide. and we are talk about a fish that grows well in excess of that. even though snake like you should always try to at least match the smallest dimension of the tank to the max size of your fish. but to start, a 55 is a good purchase.

my advice with a goby is lots of decor. they love clay pots, shelter, over hanging plants, etc. they are bottom dwellers so leave enough open space for free swimming as well.


----------



## NPJUICE (Mar 29, 2011)




----------

